#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  How can we add ADsense to a WordPress blog site?

## Bhavya

Most of the websites and blog sites use Google AdSense to monetize. One of my friend has a WordPress blog site and she want to add Google ADsense to her blog to make some money. Can you guys give some tips to properly add Google AdSense to a WordPress blog? It would be really helpful for me to assist my friend.

----------

